# Monster hunter international, first steps to t.v.



## billc (May 11, 2011)

the great book Monster Hunter international was optioned by the same people who are doing The walking dead and the movie Red. Larry Correia talks about it on his site, Monster hunter nation. He admits an actual series is a long way off, but this is the first step.

http://larrycorreia.wordpress.com/2...ent-ive-sold-the-rights-to-mhi-for-a-tv-show/


----------

